# Evangelism vs Holiness



## Jonathan95 (Feb 7, 2020)

I see that churches take evangelism seriously. This is a good thing. However, I become worried that believers will try to blend in with the world to the point where they are indistinguishable from the people to whom they "proclaim the Gospel".

And in all honesty, I haven't really seen much _proclaiming._ It's more just people sharing their testimony and being a polite towards unbelievers. I find that there is rarely ever a legitimate Gospel presentation where sin is addressed and the consequence of hell is mentioned. Without that horrible news there can be no good news.

Sermons seem to consist of the mission to get out there and share your faith with people. But rarely is personal holiness mentioned. The common sins of the congregation are not addressed and everyone thinks they are doing fine.

I suppose it's conviction. The sermons I hear seem to lack that. But then I read a book by a certain Puritan, or listen to a message by Paul Washer or Voddie Baucham and I'm crying on the ground.

I get it. Missions are truly important. People's souls matter. But believers should be focused on growing in Christ. I just wish we would stop spending time trying to get people in if we're not going to disciple them fully. Teach them that evangelism is more than just relating your personal story to people. 

I guess that's my concern. 

I'm not saying become Amish... Well maybe if they had a bit better theology. 

Seriously though, anyone else find this to be the case with Evangelical Christianity nowadays? 

I don't want us to just be focused on ourselves but I do think it should have the majority of focus. Too many times I've seen attemots to get more people in the Church just to be able to send them right back out to "share their faith". Not enough time spent on teaching true Godliness.

Thoughts are welcome.


----------



## RickG (Feb 7, 2020)

Interesting thoughts. I would agree generally. Without personal, practical holiness, I don't believe we can expect God's blessing either corporately, or personally upon any of our labours and efforts, particularly in the matter of being used effectively in evangelism.

I think, as you do, the issue of law foundations being laid (conviction of sin etc) has been lost generally, but there is an increasing awareness of it amongst large groups of believers. But by and large, mainstream church/evangelism is indeed seeker friendly, and thus results in watered down gospel. I think that can also translate at times to wishy-washy doctrine, which of course leads to a direct impact upon Christian growth, and of course Christian living. Sadly, holiness has probably suffered as a result.

I recall listening to an excellent sermon recently by Lloyd-Jones. This was only around 4 years before his death. He was clearly showing the great need of the church for not just orthodoxy, and correct doctrine, but also reliance on the Holy Spirit. One without the other is deadly, either resulting in false fire, or dead and lifeless witness.

What instead is required is 1) a correct message (the true gospel, involving law-work to break the heart) and 2) correct method - the method being simply this: Reliance upon the Holy Spirit. The conjoining of the Word and the Spirit is vital, not only to build up believers to be sent out, but also for effective witness.

I would say that 'forced' evangelism is a truly sad outworking of wonky doctrine, which has an imbalance, and does not recognise that fruit naturally springs forth from a healthy tree. We do need to water and soak the tree in the word of God, that a holy vessel, full of good works may be produced. Thus the role of the local church is vital! Thus, evangelism, and all other good works, will flow naturally, without being forced and wrenched out of context.

However, a believer that has no love or concern for the lost, and does not make it his chief desire to see souls won to Christ, is not registered in the pages of scripture, and if so, they are referenced as unbelievers. It is as natural to the believer to seek this, as it is to worship the Lord who first saved them. I think when a church focusses solely on correcting the doctrine, thinking this is the solution to their problems, this can result. Likewise a church that fans the flames of the Spirit solely is in danger of producing wild-fire, which also is damaging. In that way, as good as evangelism training may be, a church that is balanced in her doctrine, and seeks the Spirit in great measure, should be assured of _'naturally' _producing evangelists of all her children, without any fear of compulsion. It will follow as day follows night I believe.

In other words, evangelism is a natural outworking of an inward reality, and grows in tandem with personal devotion, Spirit-filled instruction, and church-based nurture. A church that fosters holiness of life in the believer, via reliance on the Holy Spirit, will be a church filled with believers who are involved in naturally occurring evangelism in many spheres.

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## Jack K (Feb 7, 2020)

If you are describing a church that gives people a shallow encouragement to "get out there and share your faith," and preaches little else... well, yes, that would be a problem. I'm not at all sure that's a fair generalization of the whole of evangelical Christianity today. But it if were a fair description, it would be a problem.

However, we ought to be careful not to suggest there's a dichotomy between practicing personal holiness and going out into the world to love others and proclaim Christ to them. Loving others_ is_ holiness. Working for Christ's kingdom and caring about people is how our personal growth plays out—or at least it should be. The call to holiness is not a call to withdraw from the world, but rather a call to practice love. That means engaging others.

Shallow "evangelism" can be done without much holiness. But real gospel love and proclamation usually requires dying to self in many ways. It cannot and should not be separated from growth in holiness.

So each completes the other. Avoid a shallow evangelism without growth in holiness. But also avoid a supposed growth in holiness that never results in going out and loving people. When they are real, they occur together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## W.C. Dean (Feb 7, 2020)

The reason many don't share their faith is because they don't have a faith to share! I believe I'm quoting Paul Washer but he certainly can't be the first one to say that. I've encountered what you're talking about in conservative Baptist circles, which is almost the entirety of my county. There's conviction at every sermon, but only conviction for not evangelizing more often. No one is truly taught how to evangelize. Just that they have to be doing it. No one is taught how to grow into a mature Christian. I've seen new Christians be told that the only thing they need to get out there and start evangelizing is their own testimony. I personally find it all quite upsetting.

Adding this after posting above: check out Reverend Joel Beeke's first few lectures on Reformed Experiential Preaching on PRTS's YouTube page. He makes clear if a preacher is teaching others how to grow in personal holiness properly, it will naturally spread into outreach and evangelism. True Christians growing in holiness by the grace of God, with a zealous Pastor leading them, will become evangelists without conviction from the pulpit.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 7, 2020)

While I am not one of those who argues that there is no place for the ordinary church member to do evangelism, I do think that many evangelicals place too much emphasis on it and so discourage weak Christians with unrealistic expectations, e.g. expecting the ordinary Christian to be an evangelist almost in the same sense that a minister is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan95 (Feb 7, 2020)

W.C. Dean said:


> There's conviction at every sermon, but only conviction for not evangelizing more often. No one is truly taught how to evangelize. Just that they have to be doing it. No one is taught how to grow into a mature Christian. I've seen new Christians be told that the only thing they need to get out there and start evangelizing is their own testimony. I personally find it all quite upsetting





Reformed Covenanter said:


> expecting the ordinary Christian to be an evangelist almost in the same sense that a minister is.





Jack K said:


> Shallow "evangelism" can be done without much holiness. But real gospel love and proclamation usually requires dying to self in many ways. It cannot and should not be separated from growth in holiness





RickG said:


> A church that fosters holiness of life in the believer, via reliance on the Holy Spirit, will be a church filled with believers who are involved in naturally occurring evangelism in many spheres.



Yes I agree. Thank you all for your thoughts and resources.


----------

